# Blade comparison: Silky hayuch vs Stihl PS780



## Bermie (May 21, 2006)

I have been waiting for a month for my local dealer to bring in a Stihl PS780 for me after I had to return one I had borrowed. I have waited WAAY too long (and it would cost me in the order of $400) and I'm about ready to go on-line and get me a Silky Hayuchi.
Can anyone pitch in with their experiences comparing the difference in the blades and how they cut, or just preferences for either one.
The Stihl blade has deep grooves along the length which seems to me to aid in dispersing the sawdust and chips, I liked it a lot, the hayuchi blade doesn't have the grooves, does it matter?

BTW - what would you pay, base price for an MS200T? Off the shelf here it's over $1000.


----------



## maxburton (May 21, 2006)

I bought a Silky Hayauchi a couple weeks ago and am thrilled with it. My understanding is that those big grooves are for bull saws made for cutting very big wood (for hand saws). That shouldn't be needed for a pole saw, in my opinion. I'd rather have more teeth. It cuts like a champ, very well. I also have the Silky Zubat, which is awesome.


----------



## hobby climber (May 21, 2006)

Love my Hayauchi 21' pole saw!!! Had my first one for over 2 years til it was damaged. Ordered a new one that same day!!! Its an excellent tool to have,IMO !!!


----------



## dakota (May 21, 2006)

Not sure about Silkys and was about to move on when I caught your last sentence Bermie.

$1000 for a 200T is way steep. I think they're about half that for retail in the Milwaukee area. You might be better off finding someone to ship one to ya. Maybe we could set up some kind of late night, saw-smuggling operation. Fly in under radar and all that stuff...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bermie (May 21, 2006)

Thanks all for the replies on pole saw blades so far, any more?? I'm sold on Silky for the hand saws, on my second zubat, I's like a third hand up in the tree.

Too right dakota!
Mind you the $1000 does include shipping and 22.5% duty! Still, I bought an MS250 in Wisconsin last year (went to Oshkosh air show!) First cost $289, extra bar, chain, just over $300. Brought it home on the plane with me, all boxed up of course (plenty of funny looks from TSA inspectors) paid duty, so all in all I got it here for under $500. SAME saw on the shelf here just over $700!
Ah the lengths a dedicated tree person must go to!


----------



## jkrueger (May 22, 2006)

For me a blade on the big H silky lasts about a year plus and it gets used almost every day some place.
Jack


----------

